# JJ & The TxnKats' Intro



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just joined. I kind of got here in a round about way because of Julie (ForJazz). So, I thought I would join and introduce myself and my kitties.

My name is JJ, I'm married to David and I'm 25. We live in the Dallas, TX area with our kitties. My husband works from home and I'm a stay-at-home kitty mom (we have no human children).

Lets see...David and I are both pretty much homebodies. Though we do like to get out to movies and botanical gardens and such. I also show my kitties (primarily in TICA) as HHPs (house hold pets) and Alters (for the show quality pedigreed kitties). Some years I show at least twice a month, other years I show only now and then. I have a local show coming up this weekend in fact. We also enjoy relaxing in the hot tub or swimming in our pool. Of course I like computers, etc. I love photography, especially of kitties.  We enjoy watching movies or our favorite TV shows. Over all, we just like to spend time together and with the kitties.

As to the kitties, they are Misty, Annie, Tao, Nekko, Tara, Precious, Loki, Donté, Sterling, Velvet, Riley, Anya, Giles, Oz, Willow, Nola, Bandit, Belle, Cupid, Takoda, Dreamer, Ona, Tipsy, CP, Archer, and Domo. Amongst them there are Domestics (ie. moggies), Persians, Himalayan, Ragdolls, Ragamuffins, Bengals, a Norwegian Forest Cat, and a Maine ****. They are all spayed/neutered and indoor only.

I'm also raising a litter of Ragamuffins that my CP fathered (he's now neutered). Brown Kitty, the mom is my friend, Kate's, cat and she's letting me raise the babies. And I'm loving it! They are 11 days old now and just as cute as can be.

Though I haven't updated my site in a while, you can go to http://www.texankitties.com to see their pictures and read more about them.  

Anyway, I'll end this here...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by 3 incredible furrys!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome JJ!! Thanks for the nice intro. Your cats are gorgeous.  
My name is Lori, and my husband and I have a black cat named Velvet.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi JJ, I'm new here too... welcome! Looking forward to seeing you around!  

I've met JJ on other boards & all I can say is that she's one lucky lady! She lives with some gorgeous & amazing cats and the litter of RagaMuffin kittens that she is raising are TDF!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome JJ. I can't believe how many cats you have, the kitties are adorable on that page too :!:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! I looked at your kitty pictures.
Each face is cutier than the last one. 
Wow you have your hands full. Glad to have you here!


----------

